# Getting close...



## Marc Phillips (Jan 27, 2007)

OK.... new photo set up, and spent an hour reading the $#@*^%$ manual on my Canon... apparently, you have to set all of the settings each time you power up the camera... I am hoping to find a "save settings" somewhere on this thing but so far no luck...

Anyway, please critique the photo... any and all comments gratefully accepted.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 27, 2007)

The photo looks very nice.  The lighting is more focused on the front of the pen, which leaves the top of the pen a little dark.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree with Stan, but over all a very nice picture.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice picture!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 27, 2007)

Pretty good job. What type of canon is it? I have an S2-IS and as long as I have enough light and the grey photo card, it is a matter of hitting one menu option then hitting the button for a sample picture before I get the right picture. 

I agree with teh first comment in that you need better overall light, but the picture and colors are nice.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Pretty good job. What type of canon is it? I have an S2-IS and as long as I have enough light and the grey photo card, it is a matter of hitting one menu option then hitting the button for a sample picture before I get the right picture.
> 
> I agree with teh first comment in that you need better overall light, but the picture and colors are nice.



It's a Canon Powershot S60 .... the manual says there is a way to save settings when you use Custom Mode, but so far it seems like it only saves a couple of the settings...


----------



## webmonk (Jan 27, 2007)

The light looks a little hard because it's not being diffused (enough.) If you soften the light you'll get rid of some of the burnouts on your hardware and glass.

I really like the little stands you built! That definitely gets extra credit points for creativity.


----------



## ncseeker (Feb 2, 2007)

Marc, I have a Canon S3-IS that has a P (for program) setting.  It allows me to make all sorts of changes and it keeps those settings even when I turn off the camera.

It also has a C (for custom) setting that does the same thing, except it doesn't save those settings.

Does your camera have a P setting?  If so, try it and see if it'll save your changes.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncseeker_
> <br />Marc, I have a Canon S3-IS that has a P (for program) setting.  It allows me to make all sorts of changes and it keeps those settings even when I turn off the camera.
> 
> It also has a C (for custom) setting that does the same thing, except it doesn't save those settings.
> ...



Thanks!

Yep... there's a "P" setting... I will go read the manual again and see what is says.... 

Thanks again, I sure appreciate it


----------



## airrat (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks good, nice stands.  I agree with above on the diffusing of the lights.  Also when you get your setup right.  Don't forget to wipe off the metal.   You camera takes a great picture and it really can show.  I use a cloth for cleaning glasses right before taking the picture.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to agree with Stan. your pictures have reached the point that "buffing" becomes critical.that struggle to get the detail to show up has paid off. the sad thing is, some details are not so good. keep a soft cloth handy to give your pens a wipe down as you lay them in place. I try to avoid touching them with my bare fingers at all. and usually regret it when I try to cut corners. The light can be evened out with a second light on the right side but placed farther back than the first. This allows one light source to be stronger on one side to still leave shadows. you always want some shadow to give a since of prespective. but the general rule is that they should be soft shadows. of course all rules only exist to be broken and some of the best photos I have seen have very hard shadows.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I have to agree with Stan. your pictures have reached the point that "buffing" becomes critical.that struggle to get the detail to show up has paid off. the sad thing is, some details are not so good. keep a soft cloth handy to give your pens a wipe down as you lay them in place. I try to avoid touching them with my bare fingers at all. and usually regret it when I try to cut corners. The light can be evened out with a second light on the right side but placed farther back than the first. This allows one light source to be stronger on one side to still leave shadows. you always want some shadow to give a since of prespective. but the general rule is that they should be soft shadows. of course all rules only exist to be broken and some of the best photos I have seen have very hard shadows.



I appreciate the comments Daniel... I have to wear reading glasses (getting old sux [] ) so I didn't even see those smudges until I posted the pic... hehe... I am going to follow the advice and keep a clean cloth for buffing and also holding the pen as I place it on the stand to avoid the smudges.... thanks for the help []


----------

